# Amazon sword and anubias question



## MutterBuffin (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello. Im a bit concerned that my plants are dying? I have an anubias and a amazon sword planted in a fluval 2.6 gallon tank that has a 31 led light fixture. I havent fertilized them but they are planted in flora max substrate. Temp at this moment is 78, but at times is 80. My anubias has a brown spot on one of its leaves.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

From that I can see of the sword plant, it looks healthy. Be aware that amazon swords turn into MONSTERS easily reaching 24"x24" tall and wide. You'll have to trim larger leaves as they get to big (snap/cut off near base of stem).

Pull the anubias rhizome up out of the substrate, it should not be buried. Please also take a clear photo of the anubias rhizome, you might have rhizome rot if leaves are deteriorating fast..also notice a root rotting there. Does the rhizome smell like garbage? Does the rhizome have yellow/brown discolored areas that are soft/easy to scratch off?


----------



## MutterBuffin (Apr 8, 2016)

I havent pulled the anubias out to check and see if it smells. I figured it was because i partially buried it was why. I left the root out hoping that it would be fine, but i guess i should relocate it. Ty for reply


----------



## MutterBuffin (Apr 8, 2016)

Update, i pulled out the anubias and it didnt have an unusual smell to me. The brown spot doesnt rub off either. I pulled it out of substrate and tied it off to one of my decorations. I hope now it will start looking better.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The damaged leaf you can snip off, the stems look healthy to me so you shouldn't have any issue at all going forward with new leaves. Old leaves sometimes become damaged and it can't repair itself, that's totally normal so don't worry about that.

I agree the sword looks healthy to me. Sometimes it takes a long time for the plants to settle in and then once they do, they bloom with growth, so just be patient! You can also trim larger leaves off the Sword if it gets too big, the small leaves will stay small for a little while at least.


----------

